# boulder mtn: row lakes, jacobs reservoir



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

hit row lakes tuesday aft. no hits, bites, nada. no fish rising, jumping, nada. no sign of anyone catching fish although lots of sign of people trying.

went over to jacobs - forgotten that you really need a tube for this pond. same story, no bites, no fish rising. only had an hour here so, maybe not fair to characterize the whole thing as a big zippo. still, was a nice day, little wind, gazillions of damsel flys, had to cut your way thru the hatch. and... no skeeters. not one. no bug spray and no skeeter bites.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

That's how the entire mountain has been this year. I think the entire mountain winterkilled.
Everybody who has plans to fish the Boulder needs to go to the Uintah's instead


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry, but Jacobs is an irrigation res. only. No fish. At least you didn't blow up your tube!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I went to a few of the row lakes and blue lake by there this same time last year and it looked like it had some winter kill. I didn't catch anything and didn't see any live fish (only dead ones on the shore) I wonder if it got hit again last winter and didn't fair to well?


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

we did really good at one of those lakes just last week so i wouldn't pass those lakes off so quickly.


----------

